# My DVD tray won't eject...



## zowiemagic (Dec 24, 2007)

(If this isn't the correct forum for posting this, please let me know which one is....)

I have a 2-year-old JVC DR-MV5 dvd recorder. Recently after I'd finished recording something, I went to eject the disk, but the disk tray wouldn't budge. It flashed OPEN on the display and then started reading the dvd... and that's what it's continued to do every time I try to eject. I've followed the instructions in the JVC manual's troubleshooting section for this situation, but no luck. It'll read and play the disk, no problem, but it would appear that whatever mechanism opens the tray is either stuck or has given up the ghost. Might anyone have any ideas as to how I could fix it or should I just go ahead and get a new dvd recorder?

And if I need to get a new dvd recorder.... I have a lot of partially recorded, unfinalized dvds. Would I need to buy another JVC machine in order to be able to finish and finalize them or would any dvd recorder do?

Tons of thanks in advance for any and all help...

Laurie


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is there no small hole on the tray where you can stick a pin or something small to eject?


----------



## zowiemagic (Dec 24, 2007)

Unfortunately, no. That was the first thing I checked for when the tray wouldn't eject.

Oh, I failed to mention this is a standalone dvd recorder.

Thank you very much for your response. :wave:

Laurie


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

my only other suggestion would be maybe give a little pressure up or down on the tray as you push the eject.


----------



## zowiemagic (Dec 24, 2007)

Actually, a little while ago, after unplugging it, I tried to open it with a paper clip (found a little slot in the top middle of the tray that I hadn't seen before), but when that didn't work, following the advice of someone on another forum, I held the eject button down while powering the machine back on and to my total disbelief, the tray suddenly shot open.... and now it opens and closes as though nothing had ever been wrong. In fact, I'm now recording something on tv..... something I haven't been able to do for over a month. To say I'm thrilled is a complete understatement....

So my only guess is that if the tray had somehow gotten jammed, somehow what with all my poking and prodding (which would support your suggestion of a little pressure applied to the tray), I might've unwittingly properly realigned it. Just a theory... but IT WORKS!

Thanks for all your help. 

A Happy Dancing Laurie


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

zowiemagic said:


> following the advice of someone on another forum, I held the eject button down while powering the machine back on and to my total disbelief, the tray suddenly shot open.... and now it opens and closes as though nothing had ever been wrong.


I actually started to suggest that because that is what I do on my computer when my drives get jammed but did not think it would work on a standalone player. Oh well, live and learn.

Anyway, Glad you got it working and thanks for letting us know how you did it. :wave:


----------

